# Draper Router



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Not sure if the name Draper is familiar with members. I bought a Draper router not realising that a suitable table was unavailable. If anyone could recommend a table to fit, I would be very grateful. 
Even plans for a simple home made device would be better than nothing!
Thanks


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I am not famalliar with that particular router, however, you should be able to get it to mount to a table. Check out place such as rockler and incra, or any table that has an insert. They all sell inserts that have various hole patterns for different routers. If there isn't one that matches your router, you can get a blank insert and drill your own holes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kevin

You can mount any router to a table ,you may need to drill a hole or two to mount it..

The best way is to pickup a plate like below to mount it to..must be someone in UK that sales them also..

Router Table Plate

========



Shepherduke said:


> Not sure if the name Draper is familiar with members. I bought a Draper router not realising that a suitable table was unavailable. If anyone could recommend a table to fit, I would be very grateful.
> Even plans for a simple home made device would be better than nothing!
> Thanks


----------



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Kevin:

Alternatively, you can learn how to make your own baseplates and other accessories and wave to the tool vendor as you go by. I was convinced that it was a terribly accurate ordeal and that I couldn't do it, until I did it. Now I'm doing all kinds of stuff.

The most functional and frugal is the OakPark philosophy. Visit OakPark at Oak Park Enterprises Ltd. - Router Table, Router, Router Bits, Router Jigs, Router Accessories: Home and look at their stuff. Then go to the The Woodworking Channel search out "The Router Workshop" videos and watch them like you're taking on a new religion. (I'm starting to wear out that line. Anybody got a reasonable replacement?)

Watch carefully at how their stuff goes together. Especially watch how they handle a router in the table. The OakPark site is the vendor arm of the "Router Workshop" TV program. Everything you see on the program has a picture on the vendor site. 

When you have questions, come back to this thread.


----------



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Cheers Ron. At the moment, my brain is starting to hurt, trying to digest all the information I am coming across. Will certainly visit the sites you recommend. ATB Kevin


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kevin, in the UK the most common mounting plate will be the Trend, which is a licensed version of the Canadian made Rousseau plate. Trend will have an installation template and centering kit to make mounting your router a breeze. Again, these are the same as the Rousseau products you will see on this site. Look at the "Sticky" threads for more information.


----------



## Shepherduke (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Mike.I very much appreciate your input, and also previous answers. ATB Kevin


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Shepherduke,
I already ordered a Draper fixed base router from the UK, I will be doing mainly free hand routing. Are you happy with the Draper you bought?


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Got one more question, The Draper Expert 1350 comes with a 1/4" & 1/2". Is it possible to put a 8mm reducer, inorder to be able to use my 8mm shanks bits too. Here in Belgium we have mostly the 8mm.
Draper 45368 1350W 240V Comb Router Kit Part No: MR1350K - Draper available at Draper Tools
costing 164.74 euro. I hope that this router will work well, there is not much fixed base router here. Only the Bosch GMF 1400 CE, but too expensive for me, since I will need 3 routers in total, for not changing the bits all the time.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Jean-Marc said:


> Got one more question, The Draper Expert 1350 comes with a 1/4" & 1/2". Is it possible to put a 8mm reducer, inorder to be able to use my 8mm shanks bits too. Here in Belgium we have mostly the 8mm.
> Draper 45368 1350W 240V Comb Router Kit Part No: MR1350K - Draper available at Draper Tools
> costing 164.74 euro. I hope that this router will work well, there is not much fixed base router here. Only the Bosch GMF 1400 CE, but too expensive for me, since I will need 3 routers in total, for not changing the bits all the time.


Salut Jean-Marc,

Take your router to your local vendor. Take your 1/2" collet chuck with you. You want to match the fit with one of his optional collets. Alternatively, you can match an 8mm "adapter" into your 1/2" collet. It's not very often that collets are vendor specific -- spin nuts yes; adapters and collets, not that often.

Now, for "remuer la merde." Personally, I'm in favour of constantly swapping out bits rather than have bits dedicated to a specific router. I ran into this situation when I ran a bunch of dovetails. I thought it would be great to dedicate one router to template use only to find that everytime I changed drawer material thickness I had to change the router settings. When I finally did remove the bit, it was a pain in the --- to get out of the collet. It's as though the longer the bit stayed in the collet the longer it expected to stay there. I learned new names that day. ;-)


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Merci , thanks for the advice.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Jean-Marc said:


> Merci , thanks for the advice.


Bienvenu. J’espère que ça vous aide./You're welcome. I hope it helps you.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Jean-Marc said:


> Got one more question, The Draper Expert 1350 comes with a 1/4" & 1/2". Is it possible to put a 8mm reducer, inorder to be able to use my 8mm shanks bits too. Here in Belgium we have mostly the 8mm.
> Draper 45368 1350W 240V Comb Router Kit Part No: MR1350K - Draper available at Draper Tools
> costing 164.74 euro. I hope that this router will work well, there is not much fixed base router here. Only the Bosch GMF 1400 CE, but too expensive for me, since I will need 3 routers in total, for not changing the bits all the time.


It is the only fixed base router I've ever seen offered in the UK. I'm fairly sure that Trend offer 8mm collets for it. Draper aren't manufacturers and will be badging someone else's router. I'm trying to find out who else offers the same router to determine the type of collet. Are each of the collets with a permanently attached nut?

I'll check my Trend catalogue and get back to you. A proper collet will be better than a reducer.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

istracpsboss said:


> I'll check my Trend catalogue and get back to you. A proper collet will be better than a reducer.


Hi Peter/Kevin/Jean-Marc

A lot of the Trend catalogue is on line, although the best results are normally obtained by setting the country (top RH of page) to UK. The R1350 is listed on the compatibility page, but sadly not on the router collets page. Perhaps an email to Trend Technical ([email protected]) would elicit a favourable response. I've always found them both knowledgeable and helpful.

Regards

Phil


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Phil

The online compatibility table is excellent and I do use that, but the online collets are just ER pattern ones, whereas in their paper catalogue they have an extensive list of compatible collets, although I couldn't find the R1350 in there, despite it showing in the online table for compatibility with their accessories. 
Since no router manufacturer makes their own collets, so far as I know and they buy them in from specialist collet manufacturers, the Draper R1350 almost certainly will be one of the seven patterns that Trend list.
A rough idea of what it looks like should soon turn it up.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> Hi Phil
> 
> The online compatibility table is excellent and I do use that, but the online collets are just ER pattern ones, whereas in their paper catalogue they have an extensive list of compatible collets, ...
> 
> A rough idea of what it looks like should soon turn it up.


Peter:

How many collet designs are there? I'm talking about the furrow and perhaps the adapter? Just those two components.

Ron


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Ron

I think about 7. I'll try to post the page from Trend's paper catalogue later. It doesn't seem to be available online. They list the types, then have an extensive table showing which router uses which one. They range from the simple sintered metal ones used in inexpensive routers, through double cone ER32 and ER40 ones that are widely used in the engineering industry, to ones with a captive lock nut. Incidentally, the ER pattern collets are widely available from engineering suppliers at half the Trend price.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

istracpsboss said:


> I think about 7. I'll try to post the page from Trend's paper catalogue later. It doesn't seem to be available online. They list the types, then have an extensive table showing which router uses which one. They range from the simple sintered metal ones used in inexpensive routers, through double cone ER32 and ER40 ones that are widely used in the engineering industry, to ones with a captive lock nut. Incidentally, the ER pattern collets are widely available from engineering suppliers at half the Trend price.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Peter


Hi Peter:

Ok, does that mean that there's an upscale replacement for my stock Hitachi M12V collet? 

How do I find out about collets that will work with a router as opposed to the ones for the machinist industry? What's the difference in their design? How can I go to a store and pick out an appropriate collet?

Lots of questions. The worst part is that I don't know them all yet ;-)


----------



## Jean-Marc (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi Peter,
After some investigtion on the net, 
The Draper 1350 Expert look exactly as the Craftman router

The bolt is M20 with a pitch of 1mm ( even the collets are imperial, all the dimensions on the router are in MM)

New Craftsman Routers - Woodworking Talk - Woodworkers Forum


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Apologies guys. I've been having computer problems. I'm not at home at the moment. I'll try to scan that page for you from the Trend catalogue that shows which collet is used by which routers. 
I also need to run a micrometer over the collets for my DW625, as I'm pretty sure these are ER series standard engineering collets and are available in the UK for UKP6.50 each instead of the UKP20-30 charged by router suppliers.
Out of interest, I just checked ENCO, who always used to be cheap for engineering stuff in the US and they want 25 bucks for them. It must be the first time I've found something cheaper in the UK than in the US !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

OK, here is the collet compatibility page from the latest Trend catalogue. I've purposely left it as a large file as there is a lot of small print and you should be able to blow it up and still find it legible.

I still haven't ferreted out my ER engineering collets to compare them with my DeWalt ones.

Cheers

Peter


----------

